# Will anal plugs or tampons help prevent odour?



## Melancholy (Jul 11, 2019)

Has anyone had sucuess with masking odour? Ive tried kegals for months with a tens machine, but i still have odour and reactions


----------



## GURUSgetOUT (Jul 31, 2017)

Unfortunately they wont. Air will always finds its way out. If you are wearing an anal plug you will be able to pass gas, And we cant prevent gas from happening so is a waste of time. And it can make it worse if you damage the anal tissue somehow. Already tried.

Lets keep looking for an answer


----------



## lgsuffererstill (Aug 1, 2019)

There was a product I saw months ago like that, some kind of vaginal insert for retocele. Using anal plugs every day might do more harm than good though.


----------

